# Cow Feet? Plus another dumb question...



## ciaBrysh (Dec 16, 2011)

Or hooves? Idk lol. I picked some up today since they were on sale for .99/lb. Can I feed then? I don't know if that would be considered beef or not (I guess it would be since well...it came from the cow HA HA) 

My other dumb question...
Is pork considered red or white meat? I always remember those commercials with "Pork...the other white meat" :biggrin1:
I'm afraid Raj has dropped too much weight for my liking and I was told when I start feeding him more red meats he will gain some of his weight back BUT since beef is so freakin expensive around here I haven't even worked it in yet and I am in the process of putting boneless pork into their diets...

Does any of this make sense or am I rambling?

Thanks guys! lol


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Cow feet - if you want your house to smell like strong, stale urine and you have no idea where it's coming from and you spend three days washing all your bedding and rugs, then cow's feet are for you! Or, well, for me I guess.

I think pork is white meat. Other people say it's red meat. I think if you kill your own pig it looks red. I've not done that, and the pork I feed my dog sure doesn't.

Oh, and the hooves are not a food. They are a chew thingy.


----------



## ciaBrysh (Dec 16, 2011)

Yeah I figured they would be like a recreational chew for themselves outside lol. Thanks for the heads up on the smell LOL!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I got some cow hooves from Publix Supermarket a few weeks ago, they didn't stink though, thanking my lucky stars now I must say. I just gave it to Mol as a meal as it was quite big. She LOVED it, chewed on it for about an hour. I think it's a fine chew, the bones aren't too hard either.
And pork, tell me when you work it out, ok? I've heard it's a red meat, but then the pork board advertising on telly says 'it's the other white meat'. So, I wouldn't have a clue!


----------



## Maligatork9 (Feb 8, 2012)

The co op I found near me sells hooves stuffed with green tripe and frozen. That sounds like an awesome treat since I've heard a lot of dogs love tripe. Once My dog is through her transition I think I'll grab a couple for some outside chew treats. People say their dogs go nuts for them. We'll see!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Maligatork9 said:


> The co op I found near me sells hooves stuffed with green tripe and frozen. That sounds like an awesome treat since I've heard a lot of dogs love tripe. Once My dog is through her transition I think I'll grab a couple for some outside chew treats. People say their dogs go nuts for them. We'll see!



MMMMM.. urine and tripe smell all in one! They will go crazy for it, I'm sure.


----------



## ciaBrysh (Dec 16, 2011)

Here is something I found pertaining to pork being red or white meat. I don't know how accurate it is, but hey it's something!



> Pork is considered a red meat. In the mid 80's, when health-conscience consumers
> decided that red meat was unhealthy, the pork industry lost sales dramatically.
> In an effort to regain lost ground, the Pork Council started a catchy and
> attractive campaign ("The other white meat") in 1987. The campaign worked--
> ...


----------



## ciaBrysh (Dec 16, 2011)

So now here is my question...would pork, being a red meat...assist in putting a bit more weight on Raj like beef would? Like I said, beef is ridiculously expensive so I will find it hard to be able to feed it regularly. I haven;t even started it as a protein yet because I am waiting to build up stock lol


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

ciaBrysh said:


> So now here is my question...would pork, being a red meat...assist in putting a bit more weight on Raj like beef would? Like I said, beef is ridiculously expensive so I will find it hard to be able to feed it regularly. I haven;t even started it as a protein yet because I am waiting to build up stock lol


I rarely feed beef as in beef steaks etc. On the advice of folks here, i started buying beef hearts - it's actually richer with more nutrients than other beef, and it's pretty cheap. I can get it for $1.49 a pound.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

any cut of fatty beef will do ya....beef and pork and lamb and venison hearts seem more cost effective....

if you want to put weight on, beef heart and any fatty cut of beef will do the trick....so will pork...the marketing idiots might call it the 'other white meat' and truly a pork loin is made for humans, but the shoulder and the ribs are well priced for dogs....and a red meat with nice amounts of fat.


----------



## ciaBrysh (Dec 16, 2011)

magicre said:


> any cut of fatty beef will do ya....beef and pork and lamb and venison hearts seem more cost effective....
> 
> if you want to put weight on, beef heart and any fatty cut of beef will do the trick....so will pork...the marketing idiots might call it the 'other white meat' and truly a pork loin is made for humans, but the shoulder and the ribs are well priced for dogs....and a red meat with nice amounts of fat.


I actually just bought a crap load of pork hearts and pork shoulder (on sale for .97/lb! lol) I'm in the process of cutting it off the bone now, but the baby woke up so I had to take a break ha ha. 

Do you guys feed pork skin? I feel like that would be too much for the dogs...

Anyway..beef heart around here I can get at its cheapest over $2/lb...which is over my budget (I won't pay more than $2/lb on anything) 
I'm waiting for it to go on sale, but that never happens =/
I do still have some filet mignon that I got for free on craigslist..


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

ciaBrysh said:


> I actually just bought a crap load of pork hearts and pork shoulder (on sale for .97/lb! lol) I'm in the process of cutting it off the bone now, but the baby woke up so I had to take a break ha ha.
> 
> Do you guys feed pork skin? I feel like that would be too much for the dogs...
> 
> ...


I just find that crazy. Who feeds beef heart like they do steak? Like tongue - $10 a tongue, that's just crazy. It's a tongue, for Pete's sake. Organs and innards should not cost an arm and a leg.


----------



## ciaBrysh (Dec 16, 2011)

Agreed! I don't get why it's so expensive lol. I guess because it's "rare"? I don't know, I can only find it in two supermarkets though.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I get you. I just spent $3.99 a lb for tongue, it was over $15 for a whole one. I mean, who else eats it? There can't be too many people as it's hardly ever see it in the supermarket meat departments. I think the meat dept manager must have seen me coming.
Oh yeah, beef heart, $2.00 a lb. Who on earth would eat it? (other than dog's I mean).


----------

